# Looking for YouCubers 0-1K and 1K-5K Subs



## Zain_A24 (Dec 26, 2020)

Just wondering what small channels you guys are watching in these subscriber categories.
Let me know below, thanks!
I'll update this thread with your suggestions.

Some Channels we already know:
1K-5K subs
- CubeRazn
- Gezza Cubing
- Sudu Cuber
- Cube Master
...
...

Under 1K Subs
- qwr (0 subs)
-
-
-
-


----------



## qwr (Dec 26, 2020)

I have 0 subs on my non existent channel. But I have some interesting video ideas that may be made into videos one day.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 26, 2020)

Brian Sun -Has 1.19K subs


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 26, 2020)

Alex Davison, Cubing for Life (Fishylshy), HexaticPetrus (PetrusQuber), KardTrickKid, Owen Morrison, Max Siauw, Micah Morrison, Nathan Miles (Nmile7300), and you guys.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 26, 2020)

Me!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 26, 2020)

KADtheCuber


----------



## u Cube (Dec 26, 2020)

Brian Sun, Owen Morrison, JWS, Nooby Cuby, Ritchie Fu, Tucker Chamberlain, Ryan Kennelly, Ram Thakkar, George Scholey, Carter Kucala. 
These are some of them but I'm too lazy to look through more of my subscriptions lol


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 26, 2020)

u Cube said:


> Carter Kucala


Ahhhh yes, I watch him too. I just don’t think of him as a small YouTuber because he’s so good at everything lol


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 26, 2020)

me


----------



## Lilas ma (Dec 26, 2020)

I have 3 subs with 1 vid but i deleted it LOL

Btw my channel 's name is ( BCR cuber)
And the photo is a cartoon of me


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 26, 2020)

0-1k
Genthethief (me), Papasmurf (ZZ), Will Cerne (sub 20 3BLD), Simon Kellum (as fast as Carter at skewb), Brian Johnson (also elite skewb and allrounder), Teri (brian sune), Dylan Miller (3x3, virtual cubes), JWS (Radical Macaroni-- ZZ, 3x3, virtual cubes)


----------



## teboecubes (Dec 26, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Just wondering what small channels you guys are watching in these subscriber categories.
> Let me know below, thanks!
> I'll update this thread with your suggestions.
> 
> ...


My channel TeboeCubes has 473 subscribers, which is less than 1K


----------



## u Cube (Dec 26, 2020)

GenTheThief said:


> 0-1k
> Genthethief (me), Papasmurf (ZZ), Will Cerne (sub 20 3BLD), Simon Kellum (as fast as Carter at skewb), Brian Johnson (also elite skewb and allrounder), Teri (brian sune), Dylan Miller (3x3, virtual cubes), JWS (Radical Macaroni-- ZZ, 3x3, virtual cubes)


Yes Dylan Miller is very good


----------



## Tabe (Dec 26, 2020)

I've got 1400 subscribers on my channel - coachtabecubing


----------



## Humble Cuber (Dec 26, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Just wondering what small channels you guys are watching in these subscriber categories.
> Let me know below, thanks!
> I'll update this thread with your suggestions.
> 
> ...


Myself XD (just hit 300 subs)


----------



## FishyIshy (Dec 26, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Just wondering what small channels you guys are watching in these subscriber categories.
> Let me know below, thanks!
> I'll update this thread with your suggestions.
> 
> ...


I have 48 subs. Cubing for Life


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 26, 2020)

FishyIshy said:


> I have 48 subs. Cubing for Life


BenChristman already shouted you out.
You have a great channel though.



BenChristman1 said:


> Alex Davison, *Cubing for Life (Fishylshy)*, HexaticPetrus (PetrusQuber), KardTrickKid, Owen Morrison, Max Siauw, Micah Morrison, Nathan Miles (Nmile7300), and you guys.


----------



## FishyIshy (Dec 27, 2020)

GenTheThief said:


> BenChristman already shouted you out.
> You have a great channel though.


Ohh nice Thanks @BenChristman1


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 27, 2020)

TBH: KardTrickKid
CubeRazn


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 27, 2020)

Hello there, I have two channels, one of them is 7 years old, and is called Cubelang. It has 1.2k subs currently.

My other channel '5AlgSolve' is all algy and discusses a lot of algs. I try not to discuss too many algs on my popular cubing channel 'Cubelang'.

Links to both the channels in my signature below!


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 27, 2020)

more

1k-5b
Kavin (Roux), Henry (roux, Colorfulpockets' friend), Kangaroux (roux), Iuri (roux)
Tao Yu (everything), TheGrayCuber (BLD), Ciaran (big cubes), Berta (BLD), Julliette (OH, ZBLL)

0-1k
Anto (roux), Dale Palmares (ZZ, big cubes), Tom Nelson (BLD), Hyeon Kyo Kyoung (CFOP/ZZ),


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 27, 2020)

Thanks for all the suggestions everyone! Some great ones in there. Will update the opening post to contain all the channels once I get the time.
I see a lot of people here like the informative channels, tutorials etc.
For variety purposes, any channels you like that are specifically dedicated to unboxings/reviews/news or other cubing niches.

Thanks for the suggestions so far. All will be made clear in a while.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 27, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRzHwy7LoZO6PgT9k5iw_eQ


Jake Klassen(3BLD)


----------



## cuber Q (Dec 27, 2020)

I have 25 subs but i'm very new. I like to investigate how things work and do experiments.
My latest video is all about the GAN 11 pro's core magnets. In close up and slow mo and how they work and how they make such a huge difference to the cube.


----------



## ender9994 (Dec 28, 2020)

Has anyone posted CKSuperLevis yet? He is a great source for watching big cube relays. He has stuff such as a sub-50 12x12 OH solve, a 17x17 AVG of 12 (48 min), and a sub 3 hour 2-17 relay.


----------



## CandrealX Cubing (Dec 28, 2020)

Tabe said:


> I've got 1400 subscribers on my channel - coachtabecubing


I watch your channel too, Tabe


----------



## CandrealX Cubing (Dec 28, 2020)

u Cube said:


> Brian Sun, Owen Morrison, JWS, Nooby Cuby, Ritchie Fu, Tucker Chamberlain, Ryan Kennelly, Ram Thakkar, George Scholey, Carter Kucala.
> These are some of them but I'm too lazy to look through more of my subscriptions lol


I also watch Ram Thakkar


----------



## CandrealX Cubing (Dec 28, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> Hello there, I have two channels, one of them is 7 years old, and is called Cubelang. It has 1.2k subs currently.
> 
> My other channel '5AlgSolve' is all algy and discusses a lot of algs. I try not to discuss too many algs on my popular cubing channel 'Cubelang'.
> 
> Links to both the channels in my signature below!


Omg! I watch Cubelang but never knew that it was your channel! I have heard of the name Abhijeet Ghodgaonkar but never knew that it was you!


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Dec 28, 2020)

Crater cuber

Sent from my Samsung microwave.


----------



## Tabe (Dec 28, 2020)

CandrealX Cubing said:


> I watch your channel too, Tabe


Thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## ExplosiveCubing (Dec 28, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Just wondering what small channels you guys are watching in these subscriber categories.
> Let me know below, thanks!
> I'll update this thread with your suggestions.
> 
> ...


Under 1k


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwR0jh7CZgDpxpTsByyYpHw


MEE!


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 29, 2020)

CandrealX Cubing said:


> Omg! I watch Cubelang but never knew that it was your channel! I have heard of the name Abhijeet Ghodgaonkar but never knew that it was you!


Haha thanks for the kind words, D S U' D2 S U2 S' U' S' D .


----------



## CandrealX Cubing (Dec 30, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> Haha thanks for the kind words, D S U' D2 S U2 S' U' S' D .


You are welcome, but what was that alg which you have the end?


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Dec 30, 2020)

CandrealX Cubing said:


> You are welcome, but what was that alg which you have the end?


It's supposed to spell something. Not sure on what, when I do the scramble the only letters I see are R, A and H on the cube.


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 30, 2020)

CandrealX Cubing said:


> You are welcome, but what was that alg which you have the end?





Mo_A2244 said:


> It's supposed to spell something. Not sure on what, when I do the scramble the only letters I see are R, A and H on the cube.


it is just an alg for the 5-cycle UF-UB-DB-FD-RU


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 30, 2020)

ender9994 said:


> Has anyone posted CKSuperLevis yet? He is a great source for watching big cube relays. He has stuff such as a sub-50 12x12 OH solve, a 17x17 AVG of 12 (48 min), and a sub 3 hour 2-17 relay.


What the heck?! That turning is INSANE


----------



## CandrealX Cubing (Dec 30, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> it is just an alg for the 5-cycle UF-UB-DB-FD-RU


Ok thank you! : D I guess I should learn BLD atleast now!


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Dec 30, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> it is just an alg for the 5-cycle UF-UB-DB-FD-RU


Oh right, I guess I'm just a noob...


----------



## CandrealX Cubing (Dec 30, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> It's supposed to spell something. Not sure on what, when I do the scramble the only letters I see are R, A and H on the cube.


Thank you for helping!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 30, 2020)

CandrealX Cubing said:


> Ok thank you! : D I guess I should learn BLD atleast now!


5 style is not a method I would learn though. It is very new, and nobody can use it in their solves yet.


----------



## CandrealX Cubing (Dec 30, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> 5 style is not a method I would learn though. It is very new, and nobody can use it in their solves yet.


Oh ok, should I learn Old Pochmann?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 30, 2020)

CandrealX Cubing said:


> Oh ok, should I learn Old Pochmann?


or orozco or 3 style.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Dec 30, 2020)

CandrealX Cubing said:


> Oh ok, should I learn Old Pochmann?



if you're starting, yes

when you get comfortable, you can switch to M2 for edges.

once you're about 1 minute, and you want to get faster, you can learn orozco for corners and eka for edges, which is the best non-3-style combination.


----------



## espiacent (Dec 30, 2020)

CubeRoot - Ruimin Yan


----------



## CandrealX Cubing (Dec 31, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> if you're starting, yes
> 
> when you get comfortable, you can switch to M2 for edges.
> 
> once you're about 1 minute, and you want to get faster, you can learn orozco for corners and eka for edges, which is the best non-3-style combination.


Thank you! I will learn BLD as soon as possible!


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Dec 31, 2020)

So I don't know if self-advertisement isn't allowed, but my channel TheMagicCuber is at 121 subscribers rn. I mainly post cubing content but I do some other things like guitar hero, video games, etc. I specialize in Mirror Blocks, but I am trying to be an all-rounder. Here's the link: https://www.youtube.com/user/Bradenthemagician1


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 31, 2020)

I have been making an effort to post more . I have about 25 subs.


----------



## crazycuberwithgan354m (Dec 31, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Just wondering what small channels you guys are watching in these subscriber categories.
> Let me know below, thanks!
> I'll update this thread with your suggestions.
> 
> ...


Hi
I have a Yt Channel too with 174 subs and 49 vids
Link: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0GGCLcxbob4jwxdKhpg-dg
I appreciate ur efforts


----------



## qwr (Dec 31, 2020)

JSquared Cubes who does reviews of new puzzles https://youtube.com/channel/UCadvlUwYaja4F5kXjXiv8AQ 



Zain_A24 said:


> Some Channels we already know:
> 1K-5K subs
> - CubeRazn
> - Gezza Cubing
> ...


lmao you actually put me as 0 subs. why


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 1, 2021)

I watch @Humble Cuber's channel


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 6, 2021)

SHK Cubing
My semi dead channel having 4 subs.
Will revive it once I finish my tests.

I don't have any watch worthy content so dont bother clicking


----------



## scrubizilla (Jan 6, 2021)

Me! i have 2 subs


----------



## LukasCubes (Jan 6, 2021)

my 9 year old cousin has a youtube channel mainly for cubing but not all of his videos are cubing. Most of them. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWuLSG0hXzlzMl9CoKS5ZTg he has 21 subscribers

edit: I am in a few of his videos.


----------



## AlecWindmiller (Jan 6, 2021)

I do! My channel is Alec Windmiller Cubing and i have 17 or so subs!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 6, 2021)

I mean, I have 15 subs, but all there is on there is a measly ao5.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 6, 2021)

Don't worry guys, I haven't forgot about you.
I'll be back with something interesting...


----------



## GAN CUBER (Jan 8, 2021)

I watch brian sun


----------



## SimpleCubing (Jan 8, 2021)

tnl cubing


----------



## Akshat Sehgal (Feb 1, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Just wondering what small channels you guys are watching in these subscriber categories.
> Let me know below, thanks!
> I'll update this thread with your suggestions.
> 
> ...



Hello, i have 290 subs and i'm actually going to make my first cubing video today. I already have some drawing content so that is how i got the other subs. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrtlqLsSreVOPqC7v5a9jAQ


----------



## Carter Cubes (Feb 1, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Just wondering what small channels you guys are watching in these subscriber categories.
> Let me know below, thanks!
> I'll update this thread with your suggestions.
> 
> ...


I have a channel called Carter Cubes with 134 subs


----------



## Milominx (Feb 1, 2021)

I have a channel called Milominx


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-EbiTktgCtOW8yuAW2qXfw/videos


(25 subs)
will make video soon
(pls sub)


----------



## qwr (Feb 1, 2021)

I suppose you already know this and the OP hasn't been updated with everyone's channels, but my channel is ButteryCubes


----------



## Zain_A24 (Feb 1, 2021)

qwr said:


> I suppose you already know this and the OP hasn't been updated with everyone's channels, but my channel is ButteryCubes



I completely forgot to come back to this.
Will fully update the opening post with all these great channels.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 1, 2021)

I have a channel too, i don't know if it deserves to be on the list though, lol

i mostly just show cool algs and fingertricks, and the occasional cube review or skit


----------



## Zain_A24 (Feb 1, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> I have a channel too, i don't know if it deserves to be on the list though, lol
> 
> i mostly just show cool algs and fingertricks, and the occasional cube review or skit


Any channel is deserving enough.
I'll note it down.


----------



## Solved_Cuber (Feb 1, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Just wondering what small channels you guys are watching in these subscriber categories.
> Let me know below, thanks!
> I'll update this thread with your suggestions.
> 
> ...




Sam Cubing.


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Feb 1, 2021)

Hey! I have a small channel! I just hit 400 subscribers today!


----------



## Solved_Cuber (Feb 1, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Just wondering what small channels you guys are watching in these subscriber categories.
> Let me know below, thanks!
> I'll update this thread with your suggestions.
> 
> ...




Cube Razn is over 5k. 

also, I am below 1k subs, and I would appreciate the support, so everyone reading this, go subscribe to my channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEE1i0QIM6rAM_eB840iLdw

thanks.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Feb 2, 2021)

I started a Channel less than 2 week ago ago. It is "EngiNERD Brian." I'll be posting my MsCUBE Ms3-v1 video in the Next few days. 10 subscribers so far...humble beginnings!


----------



## qwr (Feb 2, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I started a Channel less than 2 week ago ago. It is "EngiNERD Brian." I'll be posting my MsCUBE Ms3-v1 video in the Next few days. 10 subscribers so far...humble beginnings!



Without the forums my sub count would probably be zero. So the forums are a great way to get exposure because otherwise it's just advertising to my friends and hoping the yt algorithm recommends your video.


----------



## ender9994 (Feb 2, 2021)

I have a channel with exactly one subscriber lol. I used to have one dedicated to puzzles, but ending up deleting it a while back. Created a new one intending to show off programming videos, but so far it is just puzzle unboxings from stores/facebook marketplace, some rare puzzle show & tells, and a few really old tutorials I had made. You guys should subscribe if:

1. You want to follow a channel that might have 5 videos in the next week, or zero videos in the next year
2. Are a fan on non-edited clips with MS Word text that would look great circa 2006
3. Are waiting in suspense for videos on Spiking Neural Nets and might one day get excited about a poorly explained video on modeling 
very specific neural types as spikes are generated
4. TBD
5. TBD
6. TBD 

My Youtube Channel "Algorithmically Puzzled"


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Feb 2, 2021)

qwr said:


> Without the forums my sub count would probably be zero. So the forums are a great way to get exposure because otherwise it's just advertising to my friends and hoping the yt algorithm recommends your video.


Yes. The forums are essential. I'm not sure my friends would even subscribe...They would just tell me having a YouTube channel focused on cubes is jsut turning my nerd dial up to 11...but i like that!


----------



## qwr (Feb 2, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> I have a channel with exactly one subscriber lol. I used to have one dedicated to puzzles, but ending up deleting it a while back. Created a new one intending to show off programming videos, but so far it is just puzzle unboxings from stores/facebook marketplace, some rare puzzle show & tells, and a few really old tutorials I had made. You guys should subscribe if:
> 
> 1. You want to follow a channel that might have 5 videos in the next week, or zero videos in the next year
> 2. Are a fan on non-edited clips with MS Word text that would look great circa 2006
> ...


I subbed. I like unusual puzzle showcases and it doesn't matter if uploading schedule is inconsistent.
In fact there is a certain charm in small channels, which like small twitch streams, are much more personal and are safe from feeling overedited or overproduced. In my channel I purposely refrain from putting any music or doing any fancy editing because I like the plain video presentation (although maybe most people don't)
If you ever watch The Cubing Historian, his video style is like that of 2010 youtube and I find it charmingly quaint.


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 2, 2021)

Yoruba1 has a small channel with 20 subscribers who posts algs and fingertricks relevant for ZZ solvers specifically, but also just in general.


----------



## Findnf (Feb 3, 2021)

I have 6 subs on my cubing channel so pls sub and can you please sub to me


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 3, 2021)

Hey I have a very small channel called SHK Cubing. A sub would be helpful!!


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 3, 2021)

i have a channel that i just started making videos my first video is a comparision of the gan 354 v2 and gan 11 m pro.


----------



## crazycuberjo (Feb 4, 2021)

My youtube channel is Cubing Zone .142 subs


----------



## Solved_Cuber (Feb 6, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Just wondering what small channels you guys are watching in these subscriber categories.
> Let me know below, thanks!
> I'll update this thread with your suggestions.
> 
> ...



my channel is under 1k, if you want to check it out!


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEE1i0QIM6rAM_eB840iLdw


----------



## porkyp10 (Feb 6, 2021)

If it counts, my youtube channel has a few pretty jank videos of me doing averages of 5.


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 19, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> I completely forgot to come back to this.
> Will fully update the opening post with all these great channels.


Just curious, when you say things like this, are you talking about this year, or maybe sometime in 2022?
Or have you just totally abandoned this project?

(if it seems overwhelming to compile 4 pages worth of channels, you don't have to do all 4 pages at once...)


----------



## qwr (Feb 20, 2021)

yeah I have more than 0 subs since I made my channel now


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 13, 2021)

this guy: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3CkIJNu3MoJ0qMBSCA_mvA


----------



## LukasCubes (Aug 13, 2021)

My channel at 21 subs https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCi7D5x1hdZvbfGNv2Ni0MDA


----------



## GodCubing (Aug 13, 2021)

I have ~260 subs


----------



## White KB (Jan 18, 2022)

My channel (4 subscribers):
Mo2 Cubing


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 18, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> SHK Cubing
> My semi dead channel having 4 subs.
> Will revive it once I finish my tests.
> 
> I don't have any watch worthy content so dont bother clicking


still almost zero watch worthy content
but I did get to 19 subs so that's amazing progress for a semi-dead channel


----------



## Silky (Jan 18, 2022)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRX1AWSayI3iSQZb1JY3nPw




https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUXDBwhz6fR_xDTZgbOFgnQ



First is my twitch highlight channel and second is general speedcubing content. Content will be incoming soon, tutorials and such. Cheers


----------



## Eli Satterfield (Jan 19, 2022)

https://youtube.com/channel/UCP1rqEZSh82gwkTxOcwsuwg


I like this channel cause it’s simple, and doesn’t think loud=funny, so I watch this when I just wanna watch something chill
Kind biased though seeing as I am co-owner


----------

